# head gasket



## veedoubleyew (Nov 16, 2009)

white cream under oil cap oil not white or milky just changed the oil, and its still nice and normal, so i dont know....how else would i know if i busted the head gasket or not???
what will happen if ido drive it and its cracked?
2001 vw golf 2.0


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: head gasket (veedoubleyew)*

In cold weather you get water vapour inside the engine on cooldown, once the engine gets hot and you drive in high rpms the water vapour normaly gets carried away by the oil which is hot and the water gets vaporised and is sucked out by the inlet manifold through the pcv system.
If the engine doesnt get too hot and the engines been used for a few short trips using lower rpms below 3k then the vapour can just sit on engine surfaces until the oil washes it away hense white on your cap.
Even if you did get oil in coolent or coolent in oil, it may not be the headgasket but the oil cooler!!!!!


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: head gasket (animaniac)*

A compression check and leak down test will tell you iff the head gasket has failed.

_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_In cold weather you get water vapour inside the engine on cooldown, once the engine gets hot and you drive in high rpms the water vapour normaly gets carried away by the oil which is hot and the water gets vaporised and is sucked out by the inlet manifold through the pcv system.
If the engine doesnt get too hot and the engines been used for a few short trips using lower rpms below 3k then the vapour can just sit on engine surfaces until the oil washes it away hense white on your cap.
Even if you did get oil in coolent or coolent in oil, it may not be the headgasket but the oil cooler!!!!!


Agreed.


----------

